# Lifeboat Renovation



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

I have just come back from a fishing trip off Cemaes Bay. Me and my mates go out in the "Stingray" Skippered by Dave Williams. Dave is also the Harbour Master at Cemaes and involved with the local Marine. One of his projects has been the the renovation of the Lifeboat, The Charles Henry Ashley which was in service from 1907 - 1932. It has taken Dave over 10years of fund raising and heading up the committee to get bthe job done. I know on this web site we all have a great respect and admiration for the RNLI. However when I saw and photographed the Charles Henry Ashley in the Harbour at Cemaes, my admiration for those Lifeboatmen of Yesteryear rose immensely. She had twelve oarsmen an went out in all weathers, the courage of those men was immeasurable seeing her in the Harbour it kind of hit me. If your ever in Anglesey call in on Cemaes Bay and have a look at her or here is the website for her www.cemaesclassiclifeboat.com.uk . Recommend a visit (Thumb)


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Right on Degsy! Our local Lifeboat's Motto is " Caister men never turn back" 
If you read history you will know why. Caister still has a Lifeboat. the only one in Britain not run by the RNLI .
Great to hear of any renovation projects like this. Brilliant!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Degsy a great site but the link should be 

www.cemaesclassiclifeboat.co.uk/


Chris


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Great site. An impressive list of pople concerned - so much talent and qualifications.
Good luck to them.
(As an aside, when I was only about 5 years old - in about 1931 I remember seeing the new lifeboat launched at Cemaes or Red Wharf Bay. My parents took us 3 boys to Anglesey on holiday from Penmaenmawr. I can remember going on a coach trip around Anglesey -an open coach with seats right across with a row of doors with brass ring handles. We got to a steep hill and after two or three attempts to get up it, all the passengers had to get out, walk up the hill, and reboard at the top)


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Santos said:


> Thanks Degsy a great site but the link should be
> 
> www.cemaesclassiclifeboat.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Cheers Santos(Thumb) As for travel into Wales when I was very young, before me Dad got the Ford Popular (596 BLV), hows that for memory, we used to go to Rhyl on a Crossville bus. On the old coast road used to stop at an Alehouse half way, crisp's an lemo for us kids. Then on to the caravan in Rhyl or Towyn me Mam always seem to book one right close to the railway line. Liverpool Holyhead mail train used to go through at midnight, steam train, was like a bloody earthquake. I dare say the earth moved for a lot of women on those caravan sites close to the railway. Happydays!(Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Must say Degsy, use the coast road quite a bit these days as sister in law lives in Holywell. You would not recognise it now, pubs all closed, boarded up, sites delerlict. I am afraid the A55 has killed the coast road. Very sad, even the Duke of Lancaster site is delerlict. Must be awful for the businesses etc, must have closed many.

Chris.


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Santos said:


> Must say Degsy, use the coast road quite a bit these days as sister in law lives in Holywell. You would not recognise it now, pubs all closed, boarded up, sites delerlict. I am afraid the A55 has killed the coast road. Very sad, even the Duke of Lancaster site is delerlict. Must be awful for the businesses etc, must have closed many.
> 
> Chris.


Certainly has Santos. The A55 has improved the travel time to Holyhead but you couldnt beat that old coast road. I know sometimes coming back from a fishing trip I have come off the A55 and gone to the Somerfields at Pensarn for a quick pee and a leg stretch. Then gone along through Rhyl, it seems so small now to what it was when I was a kid almost a ghost town. Still full of Scousers though(Thumb)


----------

